# Blue Runners for Shark



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

So I hooked up only 1 lady fish this morning but I did catch a couple blue runners. Are they as good as lady fish for shark?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

sharks eat fish.

if you caught it near shore, a shark will probably eat it.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ohh yeah, keep it live and hook a 10/0 or larger circle in the back. Let it run for about 10 seconds then set it and hold on. Use a heavy mono and stainless steel leader. Have fun!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Rule of thumb is usually whatever is running in the surf will be good shark bait.


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Use a blue runner yesterday and caught several small blacktips


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

how about catfish?


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

jcallaham said:


> how about catfish?


 I don't even think a crab will eat em Jim...lol


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

It's hit or miss with hardtail for me. Sometimes using hardtail the sharks will be on fire, the next day they won't hit it for anything and all they want is a lady fish, or a blue fish. A few days later they will hit anything you put in front of them. Just whatever there are keyed in on that day/night.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

jcallaham said:


> how about catfish?


not a choice bait but when i was i kid i was wade fishing and hooked about a 4 lb sail cat in waist deep water all the sudden the sail cat was tail walking about 15 ft away from me while im thinking wtf a 8 to 10 ft bull shark comes up with his head out of the water and eats it in my face


----------

